# Strange Times - 99 cent short stories!



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm publishing my first collection of short stories on Kindle, Strange Times.



These stories represent about seven years of my life. They've been published in various ezines and websites over the years ever since my first short story, "Pretty," appeared in 2002. Inside you have something for everyone: science fiction, horror, mystery, historical fiction and literary fiction.

To stir up interest, I've also made the stories available individually for 0.99 a piece. If you buy the book, you get an additional story for free.

They are:


 The Experiment
Graymalkin
 The Greap Escape
A Jar of Insects
Mary Rogers
The Glory Train
Would You Like to Save a Man's Life?
Shapeshifters Anonymous
Child of the Lamia
Pretty
The Land Yet Unwritten
The Man Upstairs

I'm particularly proud of "The Experiment," "Graymalkin," and "The Man Upstairs." I hope you guys will check them out. Please do reply back and let me know what you think of the stories, or better yet, post a review on Amazon. Thanks guys!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm hoping to stir up some more buzz, so from now until 8/31/09, I am lowering the price of Strange Times to 99 cents. It's usually 5.99. So you'll get all twelve stories plus a thirteenth bonus story for the price of one.

Please do tell me what you think of the stories, or better yet, post a review. Thanks a lot!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

for 99 cents, this has been purchased!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you, Scarlet!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You hit all my genres, and for 99 cents for 12 stories, it works...  of course, I don't know when I'll get to READ it...


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

You'll also get a thirteenth bonus story with the book. Whenever you can read it, I hope you like it!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Red Adept just released a review of Strange Times on her blog. Check it out:

Subscribe through Amazon

or if you don't have Whispernet:

http://redadept.wordpress.com/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I was proud to feature your work on my blog!

Bring on the full length novel now!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Red Adept. I'm working on getting the next one out there.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

This is the last weekend that Strange Times will be 99 cents, it goes back up to 5.99 on Tuesday. I hope you can check it out while it's cheap!

If you want to see some stories for free, you can go to Smashwords to read the first quarter, no charge. Thanks a lot!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Unsolicited post-  I've read 3 of the stories in the anthology and have enjoyed them.  I've been skipping around my book collection so haven't finished the rest, but I do recommend this book especially at the discount price.  And remember the good part of short stories, just because you don't like one you might still enjoy the others....


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, scarlet! I'm glad you enjoyed the stories.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

#6 on Amazon's bestseller list for short stories on Kindle! (As of 2 pm today)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/157087011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_4_last

Thanks guys!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Robert Williams said:


> #6 on Amazon's bestseller list for short stories on Kindle! (As of 2 pm today)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/157087011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_4_last
> 
> Thanks guys!


NICE! Congrats!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I couldn't resist, although I'm not really a fan of the short story (sorry) and I had to close my eyes because of that spider on the cover (thank goodness I don't have to see the cover on my Kindle).  They sounded so intriguing, I couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

lol, Betsy, you're the second person to tell me that about the cover!  I thought it was a lovely picture.  

Thanks for the purchase! I hope you like the stories.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, it's the last day of the 99 cents sale. It's been a whirlwind for the past few weeks. Thanks to everybody who bought the book. If you haven't picked up yet, I guess now is the time. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

So I go to process my updates, put _Strange Times_ back at the regular price and put one my novels at 99 cents for Sept, and I get message from Amazon telling me they think my book is public domain and all of my updates are frozen. I send them email after email with my copyright info. No response. Anyone else have this problem?

In the meantime, I guess you can still get _Strange Times _ for 99 cents. If anyone can tell me how to fix this problem I would appreciate it.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I heard from Amazon every other day now, and they say they are still working on my updates. I don't know what is taking them so long, but I did wake up today and found Strange Times was #4 on their bestseller list for short stories, a new high! So at least I have some good news!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I was proud to feature your work on my blog!


That's good enough recommendation for me! I just 1-Clicked it.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Jim! Hope you like the stories.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Strange Times  just received the following review on Smashwords from Kevin Gerard, author of the Conor and the Crossworlds series:

Review by: Kevin Gerard on Sep. 15, 2009 : (no rating) 
This is good, grippy fiction. It tickles reality while punching you in the face with great sci-fi/fantasy. I definitely recommend it for everyone, but especially the twisted few.

I peaked today at #483 on the overall Kindle bestseller list! A new high! I couldn't tell on my Blackberry but I think I might have been #1 on the short story list for Kindle. A great day!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazon has at last updated Strange Times back to its normal 5.99 price. All the short stories are still 99 cents apiece. Hope you guys will check it out!

BTW, the whole thing is still 99 cents at Smashwords.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Strange Times got another five star review from J. Chambers! Part of it is below, or you can read the whole thing at Amazon:

"I don't read a lot of short stories, but occasionally, if I see good reviews, I'll pick up a collection and have a go at it. With "Strange Times," I'm glad I did...

The author's writing is very smooth and professional, and the formatting for Kindle was excellent. All-in-all, I'm looking forward to more of Robert Williams' work. "


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have lowered the price for Strange Times back down to 99 cents for the time being. Now you can get all thirteen stories for the price of one. It's a great read for Halloween. I hope you'll check it out!


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to update you all with some news on Strange Times. I'm participating in Operation e-Book Drop, which provides free copies of ebooks to servicemembers stationed overseas! It's done through a special coupon code on Smashwords. If you know someone in the Armed Forces who might like a free ebook, drop me a line and I'll forward you the coupon code.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not sure why, but Amazon lowered the price on all of my books. Or rather, they gave them all a discount. So now Strange Times is $1.09 on the Kindle. It's a great deal, check it out guys.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Just FYI, the price is now $1.19. I don't know why Amazon keeps changing it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

FYI, "Strange Times" is one of the best and most original short story collections that I've read in years. Really first rate reading.

Jim


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

Strange Times just got another 5-star review, this time from a reader in Andorra! He calls it "Extraordinary" and I am grateful for the review.

He writes, "There is always some little (or big) surprise or turn in each one, specially at the endings. Are they perfect? Who can say? But there is no way you don't enjoy them."


----------

